# 93000 bundled into procedure codes



## valleycoder (Apr 12, 2011)

Is anyone else getting a CCI bundling denial when billing 93000 with various office procedures including 69210?  I dont understand why this is bundled and applying modifier 59 to 93000 seems like such a waste to me.


----------



## mshay134 (May 5, 2011)

If the office procedure was 69210, what was the reason for doing 93000.  I have noticed that more payers are requiring distinct diagnosis codes for this particular CPT code.  Generally at this point, if there is not a cardiac reason to perform an EKG, then it is not performed as it will not be paid.


----------

